# Supplements



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

We were at the pet store today looking for something low calorie & healthy to entice Bayleigh to eat her diet food- she's on day 4 of refusing. 

Anyway- this was recommended by the vet there. I didn't find much research on it- but it's a meat flavored liquid I can add to Bay's food to make it seem more desirable. And also supposed to help with immunity & mobilty. Win-win, maybe? 

Anyone have any experience with Licks pill-free?

Attaching photo of product & ingredients.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Guessing no? Ha! I'll ask our vet at her appointment on Monday. Worried of adding something that's not good for her.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I've never heard of it before.
I'm sorry you're having trouble getting Bayleigh to eat. 

My guys have always like eggs and yogurt, sometimes I added that as a treat.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I've never heard of it before.
> I'm sorry you're having trouble getting Bayleigh to eat.
> 
> My guys have always like eggs and yogurt, sometimes I added that as a treat.



Yeah- she does too. But have to be mindful of calories. She's being very stubborn as she's used to getting too many treats from our kids. Now that the whole house in on board she's a bit annoyed her treats went away.

Thank you! I'll ask the vet what's healthy and low calorie I can add to ensure the diet doesn't become counter productive. 

Thanks again for chiming in!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My guys have always liked fresh fruits and veggies too, I have given them basically whatever is in season. Some of their favorites have been bananas, watermelon, cantaloupe, cucumbers, zucchini and squash. My guys always loved Sweet potatoes too. 

You can always replace fresh fruit or veggies as a treat. 
I usually bought low fat plain or vanilla yogurt. 

My bridge girl's weight use to fluctuate some, I would put her on the green bean diet-cut her food down by 1/4 cup, then supplement her with green beans-(fresh, frozen, canned, main thing is to use ones with NO Salt), a 1/4 cup to equal a full cup of food. 

As you're doing, cut back on the treats, try to increase the amount of exercise she's getting. Since you live in FL, swimming would be really great for her.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Thanks! 

We totally have increased her exercise. She is doing 3 miles of walking(split throughout day!) and we do the beach twice a week. She was doing a 1/2 mile a day. 

I've added the green beans and she literally pushes the kibble aside and eats the veggies. Lol. She's a riot- but worried with her not getting the vitamins she needs- especially at her age.


----------

